# Honey Lifespan



## montyfox (Mar 19, 2009)

I tried every keyword search I could think of, but no resutls. 


My question is how long will honey keep? I've been told that it is nature's perfect food and will last forever. Although it will crystalize, one can heat it a bit to turn it back to a liquid. Apart from that, it keeps practically forever.


I'm thinking of purchasing 30lbs of honey but didn't know if I should wait to get fresh and how long I had to use it all.


----------



## vcasey (Mar 19, 2009)

At room temperature, covered should last as long as you need it to last. Honey is one of those foods that well taken care of will last a very long time. Just make sure that once you dilute what ever you take out of the bucket use it right away, because like apple cider it can start fermenting. And make sure you keep the lid on the rest closed. What kind of honey are you going to buy?
VPC


----------



## montyfox (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm thinking of purchasing a raspberry honey and making a straight mead with it and also maybe another with some blueberries and/or black raspberries. I've read that raspberry honey blossom makes a good mead.


Currently I have a 3 gallon batch of orange blossom mead fermenting away. I'm hoping to rack in a week.


----------



## vcasey (Mar 19, 2009)

A traditional mead with raspberry honey ...... Sounds interesting. I like the idea of using blueberry honey better, but then I am very allergic to raspberry anything. I do love orange blossom honey and it makes a traditional mead as well. Tulpelo Honey also makes a very good traditional mead and unlike the others it is known for not crystallizing. 
VPC


----------



## Dean (Mar 19, 2009)

Honey will last years and years, so no need to worry about that.

Vcasey, I find that blueberry honey is quite a strong flavored honey that takes a bit getting used to. I like it myself, but then again, I also like eucalyptus honey and even don't mind buckwheat honey. West coast buckwheat to be exact since east coast buckwheat honey tastes like a barnyard.


----------



## vcasey (Mar 19, 2009)

Dean said:


> Honey will last years and years, so no need to worry about that.
> 
> 
> 
> Vcasey, I find that blueberry honey is quite a strong flavored honey that takes a bit getting used to. I like it myself, but then again, I also like eucalyptus honey and even don't mind buckwheat honey. West coast buckwheat to be exact since east coast buckwheat honey tastes like a barnyard.



I'll keep that in mind about the buckwheat honey. I have tried a blueberry honey and it was very light and mild. It really does depend on your source for honey, different locations certainly vary the color and flavor. 
VPC


----------

